# MKIV Lifestyle's!



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

Anyone still rocking the older lifestyles? Post up!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

:thumbup: hells yes 

shaved spindles 1/4 inch??


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

Still get good drive-able (ride height) lift?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

joebig585 said:


> :thumbup: hells yes
> 
> shaved spindles 1/4 inch??


Yes and trimmed struts







joebig585 said:


> Still get good drive-able (ride height) lift?


 I get about 3" of wheel gap at full lift


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wish I had XL's

Sway Delete, Passenger Notch, Shaved Knuckles, and all that jazz



04_02 by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


My Car by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr






joebig585 said:


> Still get good drive-able (ride height) lift?


yeah, lift is really good.


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

Whats holding you guys up from going lower? 

Does anyone have pics of the trimming they did??

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

FORTRY-NINER said:


> Whats holding you guys up from going lower?
> 
> Does anyone have pics of the trimming they did??
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


I have some I can post tomorrow. Only thing holding me up is my sub frame. Its on the ground.


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

FORTRY-NINER said:


> Thank you.












:thumbup:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish I had XL's. They ride nicer and go lower. But I got an awesome price on these so I can't complain.

I had full size tires with an 18x8 et 35 in these pics and that's why it's so high (hair under 23 ftg), the offset was holding me up on the frame rail and the tires were huge. It's about 1/2" from laying frame. 

With the 205/45's on a 17x8 et 20 that I'm putting on this year, I should close to laying. 

No trimming of the strut was necessary because it's the newer generation. I would personally never shave the spindle. You can get .:R/tt spindles and LCAs if you want to lay no problem.


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Im still on Lifestyles! Trimmed knuckles and struts. But I started to think if we were to get XL's would we need to get new knuckles? since the XL's will be longer than the lifestyles. I personally have not seen the XL's in person but from the pics online the bottom of the strut looks solid unlike the lifestyles.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

WS4 said:


> Im still on Lifestyles! Trimmed knuckles and struts. But I started to think if we were to get XL's would we need to get new knuckles? since the XL's will be longer than the lifestyles. I personally have not seen the XL's in person but from the pics online the bottom of the strut looks solid unlike the lifestyles.


They should mount exactly the same. Shaving the lip on the inside lower end of the knuckle would sit the strut lower if needed, but XL's are made to go lower than the lifestyles without needing this. I think you would be just fine.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> They should mount exactly the same. Shaving the lip on the inside lower end of the knuckle would sit the strut lower if needed, but XL's are made to go lower than the lifestyles without needing this. I think you would be just fine.


hey man would u mind posting some pics of the trimming you did on ur strut and spindle?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

vwgliin05 said:


> hey man would u mind posting some pics of the trimming you did on ur strut and spindle?


Dont have any good ones really. This is one from about a year ago.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> Dont have any good ones really. This is one from about a year ago.


so what did u actually trim on the strut? just curious cause im gonna install some lifestyles this week and would like to get it as low as possible


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

vwgliin05 said:


> so what did u actually trim on the strut? just curious cause im gonna install some lifestyles this week and would like to get it as low as possible


Just about 1/2-3/4" off the bottom of the strut. Then learned that if you grind the inner barrel of the steering knuckle, you dont have to cut the strut at all. :beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> Just about 1/2-3/4" off the bottom of the strut. Then learned that if you grind the inner barrel of the steering knuckle, you dont have to cut the strut at all. :beer:


Oh Really? So dont even touch the strut its self just grind inner knuckle down. Interesting sounds easy, or did u do both to lay our?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

I did both but you only need one our the other.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

ahhh thank u kind sir for the help. Ill prob do the struts since they r off the car already and can grind them down easier


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

vwgliin05 said:


> ahhh thank u kind sir for the help. Ill prob do the struts since they r off the car already and can grind them down easier


You still need to grind down the top if the steering knuckle like in the pic. God luck though :thumbup:


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

EVIL_PANDA :thumbup:


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

Was it necessary to do a drivers notch?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

joebig585 said:


> Was it necessary to do a drivers notch?


No not really. Notched it without thinking, lol.


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

haha good deal, im going for around the same setup. Less work :thumbup: 

Looking good btw


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

joebig585 said:


> haha good deal, im going for around the same setup. Less work :thumbup:
> 
> Looking good btw


Looks like ass, but thanks. You will need a passenger side notch though. :beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

finally here it is 

could be a little more lower if i mod the control arms a bit


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

vwgliin05 said:


> finally here it is
> 
> could be a little more lower if i mod the control arms a bit


Any other pics? Fronts look perfect. :beer:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

yea just waiting on the rears to come in im pulling the bumper ill snap a few but they ride so nice and **** with a little trimming ur right man they can go low


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

trimming



notch


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

Trimmed Knuckles
Trimmed Struts
Trimmed Control Arms
Bent pinch welds
Passenger Notch
Just needs smaller tires  rocking 215/40/18.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

mmapam23 said:


> Trimmed Knuckles
> Trimmed Struts
> Trimmed Control Arms
> Bent pinch welds
> ...


I have 215/35's and love them, and it should sit you a bit lower.


----------

